# 225 gallon tank shots



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

you have some very colorful fish


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

....A Reef...!! 8)


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

THATS AWESOME!!!!! I love it


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

I love the color scheme with all the blues and yellows. Nice fish .


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

what rock is that, lace?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great! I would suggest a little more red in there.


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Sulfurhead--you were right in guessing lace rock.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

ohhh wow thats the kinda look i was going for but i guess it didnt turn up like dat.. :lol:


----------



## SUPERBEE (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice looking tank :thumb:



> looks great! I would suggest a little more red in there.


Finding red fish for a Malawian tank can be tough, not a lot of choices.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Looking good! 8) :thumb:


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

excellent tank...tell me what is the lighting on that tank?
cc


----------



## nicholas316 (Apr 24, 2007)

nice man


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Brad Mc said:


> Sulfurhead--you were right in guessing lace rock.


Looking good, Brad looking good I'm from down home also;what petshop you deal with I deal with 50 fathoms on Vets and delta pets in Slidell sometimes Jeff feed on jefferson hwy they good on cichlids to.I like your tank I also have 225 gl my pics is right below yours on the forum. :dancing:by the way where you got the T-reef from


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

CrazyCichlid,I have 3 six foot actinics(one blue and two white).

Jimmie,I also deal with Dane @ 50 fathoms.I use him exclusively since we're good friends and other stores can't match the friend discounts.The t-reef came from there a few years ago.I'm trying to convince him to sell me the tangerine tiger in the display tank.No luck so far.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Brad Mc said:


> CrazyCichlid,I have 3 six foot actinics(one blue and two white).
> 
> Jimmie,I also deal with Dane @ 50 fathoms.I use him exclusively since we're good friends and other stores can't match the friend discounts.The t-reef came from there a few years ago.I'm trying to convince him to sell me the tangerine tiger in the display tank.No luck so far.


lol yeah I know not in the display;Dane know me also and I talk with Pee Dee alot to he been there with the old owner


----------



## YoungAquaticPhotos (Aug 24, 2006)

Great setup! Love those colors!


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was surfing through the forum photos and saw your tank. AMAZING fish! I'm about to put together my new tank I was thinking about a white substrate- either gravel or sand. What di you have there and how hard is it to keep clean looking?

Thanks,
-Ari


----------



## PCircle85 (Jan 4, 2004)

Delicious, malawi reef.


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

aritg3,I used fine sandblasting sand.


----------



## bywilli (Oct 26, 2006)

For your tank about how many pounds of lace rock did you use?


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

in the second pic there is a smaller fish that is light coloured with darker stripes near the top right. it looks like there are two of them but it might be a reflection. what fish is it? i really like it


----------

